

New MIT OpenCourseWare Initiative Aims to Improve Independent Online Learning - rafaelc
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/new_mit_opencourseware_initiative_aims_to_improve.php

======
gms
I can't but applaud MIT for being so dedicated to OpenCourseWare.

------
va1en0k
That's awesome, I always hoped for something like this.

Also I can't stop hoping that many other Universities will make their lectures
avaiable, and not only on the iTunes U

